# General > Sport >  ICT vs Elgin

## WeeRob

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/foot...ps/9348903.stm

Scottish cup action again with ICT sv Elgin City...

Notice two players in the line up with a local connection! Shane Sutherland (ICT) and Craig Gunn (Elgin City) facing off against one another.

Both graduates from the Wick Academy school of footballing excellence! Must be the first time two Caithness players have met in senior football.

----------

